# Ontario Gov't Will Provide Chevy Volt Buyers with $10,000 Rebate



## mamodbasher (Apr 22, 2009)

News Bot said:


> Rebates will be between $4,000 and $10,000 for plug-in hybrid and battery electric vehicles purchased after July 1, 2010.
> 
> More...


Yes, but the Ontario driver that converts their previously gas-guzzling car to electric cannot even register it as "E" on the permit! I just went to my local licensing office today to get my custom "ESCORTEV" plates validated (which I did - a breeze!), but when it came time to ask about getting the motive power changed from "G" to E", - instant dead-end. They claimed (Hamilton Ontario office) that this could not be done locally, as they cannot access that on their computers. A call to Service Ontario head office was next. The cheerful fellow on the other end told us that it was "impossible"  to do this right now. My question - "why?" Answer - "we are implementing a plan for this but it not in place right now". "When will it be in place?" "I cannot give an exact time". Typical government double-talk. I know that Darin (ForkenSwift) managed to get his done at the Brockville office, and I am pretty sure that there are others in Ontario that have done this, so why I am getting this runaround? I asked finally if there was anything in the way of ducumentation that I could provide to expedite this - answer still - "impossible at this time" - Welcome to Ontario Canada - Premier Dalton McGuinty's "electric-car friendly" province . Ken .


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Ken. Ontario seems to like their automotive bureaucracies. I remember many years ago my dad had to get a crack repaired in the windshield of a van before they would insure it. A few shops later and some more money out of pocket, the crack was worse and he ended up getting it insured anyway. The brocker said, "well at least you tried". He was left wondering WTF was really accomplished in the end other than getting fleeced for even more of his money.

I repowered a ford ranger a few years ago to diesel, and when it came time to insure the truck again, we simply told our regular insurance brocker what we had done and no questions asked, they changed the fuel type on the papers. On closer examination, "fuel type electric" was also an option. Maybe things are just more lax out west.

Only thing I could really suggest is to first have the car thoroughly inspected by at least two good shops that might not mind going on camera, then consider calling your local MP and MLA (they can over ride bureaucrats even if they may say otherwise). If that doesn't pan out, then call CBC or CTV. Both would probably love to run a story like yours.

As for the original topic, I am left wondering if ontario can really afford to put more money into programs like this when they are still running rather large deficits.


----------



## mamodbasher (Apr 22, 2009)

What I really need is a pdf copy of a converted car (like Darin's ForkenSwift) to stuff under the bureacrat's noses and say "here, if it can't be done, then explain this". That would finish the argument once and for all. It's a rediculous situtation created by a backward-thinking and non-progressive government. I still can't believe how behind we are here in Ontario when it comes to electric vehicles. Ken.


----------



## mamodbasher (Apr 22, 2009)

mamodbasher said:


> What I really need is a pdf copy of a converted car (like Darin's ForkenSwift) to stuff under the bureacrat's noses and say "here, if it can't be done, then explain this". That would finish the argument once and for all. It's a rediculous situtation created by a backward-thinking and non-progressive government. I still can't believe how behind we are here in Ontario when it comes to electric vehicles. Ken.


Speaking of backward governments, I have attached a pdf that I downloaded from the Ontario website that clearly allows persons in Ontario to claim a sales tax rebate for electric conversions. If that's the case (which it is!) , then why can't them bloody-well change the registration as well - I am confused!


----------

